# Aqueon Power Filter 30



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hey everyone,

just picked up an Aqueon Power 30 HOB filter to replace my AC 20 HOB filter for my 10 gallon tank. my initial impressions of this filter is pretty positive. i saw this filter in action last week (a 55 model i think) when picking up some livestock, and was very impressed. for those of you who haven't seen these filters yet, you should give these a consideration on your next HOB filter purchase.

the main benefit is the motor is submersed in the tank, which means the filter does not need to be primed (filled with water). the advantage of this setup is that it easily draws water into the filter when powered up. this is especially beneficial if there is a power outage, as some have noticed their AC filters chugging away and not filtering after the power comes back on. at least that's my past experience with these filters.

the other advantage that i see is the way the water enters the tank. the water comes out across the top of the water, instead of downward like AC filters. it creates a nice surface agitation without breaking it, such as what we achieve with canister filters and spray bars. as long as the water level is maintained i would suppose. as well, the intake pipe is extendable/retractable, so can be customized to your particular tank height. so i think this would be pretty good with CO2 injection setups.

anyways... that's my plug for now


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

They do work quite well from what i remember of HOB, but i replaced mine with a eheim 2215 anyway. I do have a 20L i found outside that i might setup and that would be a great filter for that setup

Stevie D


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm looking to add something to my 70 gal tank to increase water flow, particularly down near the bottom in the densely planted areas. Any recommendations here?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

have you looked at the hydor koralia water circulation pumps? i've got both the koralia 1 pump and the nano pump. they use a screw type blade and connects to the tank with a suction cup and magnetic cap. the main head has an articulating ball joint, so it's easy to adjust the direction of flow.

according to the product information, the koralia nano provides a flow rate of 240 gph, while the koralia 1 provides a flow rate of 400 gph.

this a link to dr's foster and smith's website:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+15955&pcatid=15955

hope this helps!


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Any idea what the "right" flow rate should be for a 70 gal tank?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

that all depends on your needs. if you have a very heavily planted tank, and quite a few dead spots, you might need a flow rate in the range of 300+ gph.

consider a rena xp3 has an advertised flow rate of 350 gph, and an eheim pro II 2028 has an advertised pump output of 277 gph. you would probably want something similar in flow rate on the opposite side of the output of your filter. this way your plants don't lean all in one direction 

because any powerhead's output is fairly limited when compared to a spray bar in terms of tank coverage, you would probably need at least two at opposite corners of each other, and both opposite of your filter's spray bar.

you will most likely get different opinions of what they think you need, so you can take my opinion as such. i think you would only need two koralia 1 powerheads at most, which has a flow rate of 400 gph. i would also place them at different heights in the tank... one mid level and one low level.

here is a list of all the koralia line:

Hydor Koralia Nano
Flow Rate:240 GPH

Hydor Koralia #1
Flow Rate:400 GPH

Hydor Koralia #2
Flow Rate:600 GPH

Hydor Koralia #3
Flow Rate:850 GPH

Hydor Koralia #4
Flow Rate:1200 GPH

it's good to have good flow in your tank... it's healthy for your fish, and has been mentioned to keep algae from forming, especially BGA. as i've posted, i have a koralia 1 and nano and find the flow sufficient for my tank, and i have a 65 gallon tank.

i know this probably didn't give you the specific answer you're hoping for, but i can't tell you what's right for you. i can only give you my experience and opinion.

hope this helps somewhat


----------

